# The gang minus 1 *pic heavy*



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Heres the youngest Ivy. She likes to goof around in the bushes 

























Grace (Iv'ys plaything)

















Bert, about to run away from the camera

















Got Ivy a new quick-release collar with a bell and she's going a bit loopy with it. Will she adjust to the jingling??

 x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, you have some pretty kitties there, i hope she gets used to the collar and bell, im sure if they can settle with a buster collar on after an op, then she should calm down with her collar _


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Love the 1st pic of Grace  she's got that "not more pics" look on her face :lol: they are all purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures, you have some pretty kitties there, i hope she gets used to the collar and bell, im sure if they can settle with a buster collar on after an op, then she should calm down with her collar _


She's managed to gag herself with it so we've taken it off her til she gets a bit bigger. It wont go very tight around her neck which is a pain



Dally Banjo said:


> Love the 1st pic of Grace  she's got that "not more pics" look on her face :lol: they are all purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


Oh thats her normal face :lol: Thanks!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics of your gorgeous cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lovely pics!


----------

